# Not showing upgraded drive size <137



## DBowen (Jan 18, 2006)

I used the Hindsdale guide for upgrading the size of my 40hr by doing the copy with no backup. I decided to put a 120 gig in, I went through the steps and my Tivo, with 120 gig drive in, is only showing 40 hr. Does anyone know what I might have done wrong? I used the boot disk with the >137 gig Kernel because I was originally going to use a 300 gig (decided it was overkill), but that shouldn't have made a difference should it?

Thanks


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Copy implies that the destination is the same size as the source. Which command and what options did you use to copy the drive? You might be able to use the mfsadd command to expand the drive if you were missing the expand option -x for mfsrestore. 

Also a little info about your TiVo like what model? 

You can only upgrade a single drive once and keep the recordings, Id go with the 300G drive.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

When the instructions say to disconnect the hd from your pc and put it back into your Tivo to test it, you need to put it back in the pc and finish the upgrade process with the mfsadd command to expand it to it's full capacity.

mfsadd x /dev/hdc


----------

